# Surf rod holders



## richg99

What size and length of pvc is suggested for a sand rod holder for the beach? Thanks richg99


----------



## woodybooger

3 or 4 feet and 3.5 inch

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## had2reg

I have been using 1 1/2" class 200 pvc pipe. I buy them from an irrigation company in 20' lengths. You can cut it(at a 45 degree angle) into either (5)4' or (4)5' pieces. I prefer the longer length.

I heat(carefully) the non angled end with a propane torch and flair the end with a wine bottle to protect the rod's grip from the top edges of the pvc pipe.

The class 200 pvc pipe is lighter and has a larger id than same od sized sch40. 1 1/2" sch40 id is too small for most surf rods where as the id of the class 200 fits most surf rods. 2" sch40 is even heavier and is harder to suck into the sand. Some larger butt rods will require 2" pipe.


----------



## had2reg

.


----------



## richg99

Nice. I have been doing that "flare" end for my rod holders in the boat. Never thought about the handles of a surf rod.

Thanks, richg99


----------



## richg99

Do these look OK? 

That Black thing is the top of a rubber mallet. Will that be OK to use to drive them into the sand?

Are there any kind of reel fasteners that you put on the end? Hate to see the rod/reel go flying off into the deep! ha Ha 

richg99


----------



## the toninator

the mallet will work but will get tore up after a time. I use a fence post hammer and make sure my 5' holders are at least 1 1/2' into the sand. Have you tried your poles in that 1 1/4. I use 1 1/2 and it's pretty tight.
I also dont flair my ends I just use a file and smooth them out.


----------



## richg99

Ha Ha I probably don't have any REAL surf rods. The largest rods that I own will fit into the 1 1/4 PVC that I used. 

If this turns out to be as much fun as I hope it will be, I can gear up for the real thing later. Thanks for all of the help. richg99


----------



## ChasingReds

I strap a couple of pieces of rebar to my pvc with hose clamps. Gives me more height, stability and something stronger than pvc to bang into the sand. Works great!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## the toninator

richg99 said:


> Ha Ha I probably don't have any REAL surf rods. The largest rods that I own will fit into the 1 1/4 PVC that I used.
> 
> If this turns out to be as much fun as I hope it will be, I can gear up for the real thing later. Thanks for all of the help. richg99


Good luck!


----------



## had2reg

Use of a rubber mallet to drive the rod holders in the sand will break the thin walls of the pvc pipe.

If the beach is mainly sand without too much shell, the rod holders can be sucked into the sand. Close to the edge of the water, start the pipe into the wet sand by wiggling the rod holder back and forth until the wet sand form a seal around the bottom. By sucking on the top of the rod holder, the rod holder will be drawn down into the sand.

Adding a metal spike to the pvc rod holder takes away from the simplicity, adds some thing that can corrode or rust and adds weight. Metal spikes are not needed on sandy beaches.

No extra retention needed if drags are properly set.


----------



## DanaS

the toninator said:


> I use a fence post hammer and make sure my 5' holders are at least 1 1/2' into the sand.


I do this as well. Picked up a post pounder from hardware store for about $12. Works great. I am sure i picked that tip up from this site a few years ago.
On the flaring of the end, that is an interesting idea. I used a dremmel to grind down my ends, which has spared my rods, but that flare could ease sliding the rods into the holders. Especially if under tension with a fish


----------



## richg99

Flaring takes less than a minute if you have a heat gun. If not, try your wife's hair dryer. Heat the end by rolling it over and jam it onto a wine bottle. richg99


----------



## hunterjck

*Beach Rod Holders*

I buy T Posts and use duct tape to attach about 12" of 1 1/2' PVC.
Use 2# mallet to drive post into the sand.


----------



## sharkchum

I know a lot of people use PVC rod holders, but I can't understand why. Most of my surf fishing rigs run between $300 and $600, and there is no way I would trust them sitting in a $2 piece of plastic pipe. I use 1 1/2" pipe welded to 1 1/2" angle iron. I can set them in the sand and remove them with one hand just by wiggling them a little. They will rust over time but it takes years. The one in the pictures is probably 15 years old and still going strong.


----------



## keltex78

For mine, I used 1 1/2" Sch. 40 PVC pipe. This works well, but my largest rod is a Berkley Big Game from Wal-Mart, so YMMV. I'd suggest you measure the butt of your rod to make sure it would fit the ID.

My holders are 4', for portability, but I would probably make them 5' if I were able to fish more often. The sand-end is cut at a 45-degree angle with a miter-box, because that's the only way I have to cut a proper angle easily.

I think I found this suggestion on this forum somewhere, but instead of flaring, I just glued a short coupling on the end. This round the edges a bit, and gives some of the benefit of a flare, but is easier. Also, if the coupling breaks when you are hammering it into the sand, it's easy enough to cut off and replace, and you only lose 1" of your spike.


----------



## xmatador

I have used PVC pipes for years. I just buy a 10-foot pipe (I don't remember the diameter. It's either 2 inches or 2.5), cut the pipe in the middle at a angle, and get 2 rod holders. They work great in the sand especially using the "sucking" method and as long as no one watching :spineyes:

PVC pipes don't work well on muddy or clay beaches though. For these types of beaches, I made holders out of fence posts and PVC. I just hammer them into the ground. See pic below.


----------



## xmatador

By the way, no rod is safe if you don't set the drag of your reel light.


----------



## mustbgr8full

Sharkchum

How long is each piece (pipe and angle iron)?


----------



## sharkchum

mustbgr8full said:


> Sharkchum
> 
> How long is each piece (pipe and angle iron)?


The pipe is 24" with a 1 1/2" washer welded on the bottom. The angle in the picture is 48", but all the new ones I make are 36" and I weld it 12" up the pipe so the total Length is 48".


----------



## [email protected]

The metal holder is defiantly the the way to go long term but for the event based on cost and ease of pvc i think that will be the best bet.


----------



## spicyitalian

I use 1.5" PVC about 4'. I built a sand pump years ago to set them, but I can also get ghost shrimp if I feel like it. The sand pump is a lot quieter way of getting them in, and get the depth you want. I probably leave 3' or less above ground and set the drag real light.


----------



## richg99

Sand pump LINk?


----------



## blankstair

*Ghost shrimp pump*


----------



## GeeTee

Aluminum sand spikes work really well, don't rust, are light and push easily into the sand by wiggling them. I used to use the PVC pipes but always need to carry a shovel and if not in deep enough they wash out. Also, i can use the aluminum spikes when fishing jetty`s or rocks - they wedge in very easily. Something like this works really well and is pretty inexpensive.


----------



## Big Guns 1971

sharkchum said:


> I know a lot of people use PVC rod holders, but I can't understand why. Most of my surf fishing rigs run between $300 and $600, and there is no way I would trust them sitting in a $2 piece of plastic pipe. I use 1 1/2" pipe welded to 1 1/2" angle iron. I can set them in the sand and remove them with one hand just by wiggling them a little. They will rust over time but it takes years. The one in the pictures is probably 15 years old and still going strong.


Do you really set your drag so tight that it would break 2'' Pvc 2 to 3 feet into the sand. I'm sure the line would break before the PVC pipe would.


----------



## sharkchum

Big Guns 1971 said:


> Do you really set your drag so tight that it would break 2'' Pvc 2 to 3 feet into the sand. I'm sure the line would break before the PVC pipe would.


My drag is usually set just tight enough to keep a small bend in the rod without the line slipping, but sometimes there are distractions, like another rod going off before you have time to set your drag or after a case of beer you may simply forget. I've personally never seen someone get a PVC pipe 2' to 3' in the sand, but I'm sure with a lot of work it's possible. Most people I see only get them in 12" to 16", and they usually fall over when a fish hits.
New PVC in warm weather probably won't break because of a fish hitting because it is flexible, so flexible in fact that I have seen them bend over until the rod and reel goes flying out into the surf. 
Older PVC that has been sitting in the sun is a different story. The ultraviolet ray of the sun will break down the materials of the PVC causing them to become brittle and they will easily break.
Another down fall of PVC is cold. Once it get's below 40* it will shatter like glass.
These are two known fact's about PVC that have held true since it was invented and are in no way, shape, or form, based on my opinion, but rather based on scientific fact provided by the PVC pipe manufactures. 
As far as your line breaking before the pipe, I agree that it seems like it would, but that's not always the case. I have had rods break in half, reels ripped out of reel seat's, spool shafts bent and heavy duty hook straighten out with 30# mono.


----------



## sharkinaggie07

If you are going to use PVC, go with a MINIMUM of 2". Smaller diameters are way too flexible. You can connect a flexible rubber connector at one end that will assist with the sucking method and is also a nice cushion for your reel to sit on while it is in the holder. The sucking method relies on wet sand so take that in to account if you are setting up in a dry patch. Dig down a couple of inches until to hit water and then start sucking. It will make the whole process so much easier. 

Home Depot sells pre-cut sections of aluminum pipe which are super cheap and are very corrosion resistant. 

-SA


----------



## photofishin

Having fished Bolivar for years before I had a boat, I stuck to simple- a 10ft piece of 2 1/2 inch PVC and used a 3lb hand sledge hammer to drive it into the sand. In over 10 years of using this method in both sand and clay, I never had one come loose. As far as PVC breaking down, it's dirt cheap to buy PVC so why worry? I simply replaced them when they'd crack at the top. I never lost a setup this way.


----------



## Prizepig

photofishin said:


> Having fished Bolivar for years before I had a boat, I stuck to simple- a 10ft piece of 2 1/2 inch PVC and used a 3lb hand sledge hammer to drive it into the sand. In over 10 years of using this method in both sand and clay, I never had one come loose. As far as PVC breaking down, it's dirt cheap to buy PVC so why worry? I simply replaced them when they'd crack at the top. I never lost a setup this way.


I don't think it's the pvc that anyone is worried about. It's the hundreds of dollars in equipment you see disappear into the surf when the rod holder breaks.


----------



## sharkinaggie07

Prizepig said:


> I don't think it's the pvc that anyone is worried about. It's the hundreds of dollars in equipment you see disappear into the surf when the rod holder breaks.


Or when the holder bends so much that the rod is able to be yanked out of the holder...

-SA


----------



## photofishin

Prizepig said:


> I don't think it's the pvc that anyone is worried about. It's the hundreds of dollars in equipment you see disappear into the surf when the rod holder breaks.


 Unless you're fishing for 800lb sharks, 2 1/2 inch PVC is definitely strong enough to handle anything from the beach without breaking. Like I said, ten years of fishing Bolivar catching bull reds and sharks and zero equipment lost due to PVC breakage. 
Look at the following chart- http://www.pvcfittingsonline.com/resource-center/strength-of-pvc-pipe-with-strength-chart/

If you catch a bull red or shark that breaks 2 1/2 inch PVC, I suggest calling in TPWD and Guinness.


----------



## photofishin

sharkinaggie07 said:


> Or when the holder bends so much that the rod is able to be yanked out of the holder...
> 
> -SA


That won't happen either if you have the proper size PVC and have it planted firmly in the sand.


----------



## boom!

I picked up this rod holder for the truck a few weeks ago. I'll be watching this thread for some ideas on surf rod holders.


----------



## dbarham

I seen one like that at the boat ramp in Jamaica Beach one time in the back of a Toyota pickup nice work


----------



## fishingcacher

photofishin said:


> Unless you're fishing for 800lb sharks, 2 1/2 inch PVC is definitely strong enough to handle anything from the beach without breaking. Like I said, ten years of fishing Bolivar catching bull reds and sharks and zero equipment lost due to PVC breakage.
> Look at the following chart- http://www.pvcfittingsonline.com/resource-center/strength-of-pvc-pipe-with-strength-chart/
> 
> If you catch a bull red or shark that breaks 2 1/2 inch PVC, I suggest calling in TPWD and Guinness.


I lost a nice setup to a Jack fish.


----------



## photofishin

fishingcacher said:


> I lost a nice setup to a Jack fish.


I personally can't see how that can happen if the PVC is in the sand correctly and you're not a mile down the beach. I've caught jacks, sharks, bulls reds etc. If a 2 1/2 inch PVC doesn't hold it, I'd suggest adding a rod holder to your truck and backing it down to the beach....I'd also suggest putting the parking brake on as anything that will break PVC will likely pull your truck in the water!


----------



## sharkchum

photofishin said:


> I personally can't see how that can happen if the PVC is in the sand correctly and you're not a mile down the beach. I've caught jacks, sharks, bulls reds etc. If a 2 1/2 inch PVC doesn't hold it, I'd suggest adding a rod holder to your truck and backing it down to the beach....I'd also suggest putting the parking brake on as anything that will break PVC will likely pull your truck in the water!


Let me try to explain it again.

Ultraviolet Light Exposure:
White PVC pipe, the sort used for plumbing, will break down when exposed to ultraviolet light, as from the sun. This makes the material unsuitable for outdoor applications where it will not be covered, such as flag poles and rooftop applications. Over time, ultraviolet exposure can reduce the flexibility of the material through polymer degradation, leading to splintering, cracking and splitting.

Cold Temperatures:
PVC becomes increasingly brittle as the temperature drops. When exposed to freezing temperatures for prolonged periods of time, it can become brittle enough to crack quite easily. PVC is not suitable for applications where it will be subjected to consistent freezing temperatures, and water should never be allowed to freeze inside a PVC pipe, as it can cause splitting and bursting.

Age:
All polymers, or plastics, undergo some amount of degradation over time. It is an artifact of their chemical composition. Over time, PVC leeches materials known as plasticizers. Plasticizers are added to the PVC at the time of manufacturing to increase their flexibility. As they migrate away from the PVC pipe, the pipe not only becomes less flexible because of their absence, but is left with imperfections caused by the missing molecules of plasticizers, which can give a split or crack a place to start on the pipe.

Chemical Exposure:
PVC pipe can become brittle due to chemical exposure. As a polymer, chemicals can have a profound negative effect on the makeup of PVC, causing loosening of bonds between molecules in the plastic and hastening the rate of plasticizer migration out of the pipe. PVC drains can become brittle if exposed to large amounts of chemicals, such as those found in liquid drain clog remover.

These are proven fact's, not opinion's. If you have any doubt about the truth of this you can contact Charlotte Pipe,http://www.charlottepipe.com/, one of the largest pipe company's in the nation, and they will tell you the same thing.
In my lifetime of surf fishing, I have personally seen with my own eyes, dozens of rods lost in the surf due to PVC pipe, weather it's from breaking, bending, or pulling out of the sand.
Not only that, I also have a lifetime of experience dealing with PVC pipe in it's designed application field, which is water and waste water. My dad started his plumbing company in the early 50's and I've been dealing with PVC pipe since I was born. I've worked for the same water district for over 23 years and I deal with PVC everyday. That's how I know everything I've listed above is a 100% fact.


----------



## Prizepig

sharkchum said:


> Not only that, I also have a lifetime of experience dealing with PVC pipe in it's designed application field, which is water and waste water. My dad started his plumbing company in the early 50's and I've been dealing with PVC pipe since I was born. I've worked for the same water district for over 23 years and I deal with PVC everyday. That's how I know everything I've listed above is a 100% fact.


Sharkchum, you forgot the last sentence........."And who the heck wants to bring work with them to the beach!" LOL


----------



## fishingcacher

photofishin said:


> I personally can't see how that can happen if the PVC is in the sand correctly and you're not a mile down the beach. I've caught jacks, sharks, bulls reds etc. If a 2 1/2 inch PVC doesn't hold it, I'd suggest adding a rod holder to your truck and backing it down to the beach....I'd also suggest putting the parking brake on as anything that will break PVC will likely pull your truck in the water!


I guess you had to be there.


----------



## Razorduck

had2reg said:


> Use of a rubber mallet to drive the rod holders in the sand will break the thin walls of the pvc pipe.
> 
> If the beach is mainly sand without too much shell, the rod holders can be sucked into the sand. Close to the edge of the water, start the pipe into the wet sand by wiggling the rod holder back and forth until the wet sand form a seal around the bottom. By sucking on the top of the rod holder, the rod holder will be drawn down into the sand.
> 
> Adding a metal spike to the pvc rod holder takes away from the simplicity, adds some thing that can corrode or rust and adds weight. Metal spikes are not needed on sandy beaches.
> 
> No extra retention needed if drags are properly set.


I use the suck method as well. Too easy.


----------



## sharkinaggie07

photofishin said:


> That won't happen either if you have the proper size PVC and have it planted firmly in the sand.


Agreed, it is all about using the correct size. I have seen plenty of people using smaller diameter PVC that is cut way too long. Even if they properly plant the PVC in the sand, they leave too much pipe exposed which will flex like crazy if put under strain. I personally watched a rod get yanked out of a holder because the PVC bent. The guy was fishing for bait and had his drag locked....a sea monster snagged is double drop and that was all she wrote for his bait rod.

Again, I have no issues using properly sized and properly placed PVC but I see a lot of fisherman not abiding by either of these things when it comes to using PVC.

-SA


----------



## batmaninja

I will usually set a PVC holder up right at the waters edge where the sand is soft. Drive it in by hand a few inches. Then put your mouth over the top, so you form a seal, and start sucking the air out while you wiggle the PVC. You can get them to go in a few feet without too much work.

I didnt come up with that on my own, read it somewhere. Hopefully someone can perfect it for the next seminar.


----------



## sharkchum

If I see someone sucking 2" pipe into the sand, I'm gonna put'em on the corner to make me some money. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## the toninator

sharkchum said:


> If I see someone sucking 2" pipe into the sand, I'm gonna put'em on the corner to make me some money.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


haha!


----------



## Big Guns 1971

I can't see a PVC pipe breaking and never have. I was an electrician for 10 years and never saw any break. My rod is at least 2 and a half feet into the 2 inch pvc rod holder. there is no way it will allow the pvc to bend because of the butt of the rod stuck inside the pvc. I've been surf fishing for more than 40 years and never had any issues with using pvc. I've fished from florida all the way to south texas and have had pvc rod holders holding anything from a Penn 14/0 to a Newell 454. Not once has I seen an issue if the pvc is in the sand 2 and one half feet and the rod stuck in the pvc at least 2 feet. I have caught 9 and 10 foot hammerheads and bull sharks up to 8 foot and not one issue yet. Is it better to use aluminum or steel maybe so but i'm not going to scratch up my rod or reels by putting them in a metal holder. Hey to each his own there is no right or wrong way to do it. Just make sure it's stable and have fun.


----------



## had2reg

I believe a rod set in any rod holder, be it pvc, steel or whatever, set in sand can be pulled out if the drag is locked down and a sea monster snags the hook if the line or something else doesn't break.

If you are going to leave a rod unattended in any rod holder, the drag needs to set properly. Drag setting is more important then the type of rod holder in keeping your gear from going seaward.


----------



## Big Guns 1971

had2reg said:


> I believe a rod set in any rod holder, be it pvc, steel or whatever, set in sand can be pulled out if the drag is locked down and a sea monster snags the hook if the line or something else doesn't break.
> 
> If you are going to leave a rod unattended in any rod holder, the drag needs to set properly. Drag setting is more important then the type of rod holder in keeping your gear from going seaward.


I totally agree. The drag is the key........Make sure it's loosened before it ever goes in the holder.


----------



## Mr. Saltwater

I've always used 2" schedule 40 pvc for rod holders. Cut them about 40" and cut saw tooth points on the bottom. Easy to twist into the sand by hand even in areas of shell. Usually takes me less than 30 seconds to set one. Never lost a rod from a rod holder.


----------



## sharkinaggie07

I am pretty sure we are all saying the same thing....if you are going to use PVC , just make sure you use at least 2" diameter and make sure you plant it in the sand correctly.

-SA


----------



## shadslinger

Please post pictures of; 
1. Someone pounding a 10' stretch of pvc into the sand
2.someone sucking on a pvc rod holder at the beach.
On second thought, don't post #2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gigem87

Saw these at Academy this week. I think they would work, and cheaper than a welder... 44" long. $15.

http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/cca-44-aluminum-rod-holder#repChildCatid=19379


----------



## shadslinger

Those look good gigem87, if you go back to Sargent I hope you get worn out fighting fish, your due man. Stick with it!
I was skunked on bull reds in the surf a long time before I hooked with Bigfost one day many years back.
He had agreed to meet me and the family at the beach and help me learn how to catch em.
I had been following him and some other successful surf fisherman on the old Surf Masters forum and was really jealous of how well they did on a regular basis.
We pulled up to the sand at 10:00 and he was in the process of landing his 14th bull red of the morning and had started off with a 6' bull shark.

After fishing his tackle for a while and catching bull reds we made the switch over to our gear that I had rigged like his. we continued to catch them until we left.
After that confidence shot in the arm i on was on my way to having more successful trips than unsuccessful ones.
Once you get on them good the first time it's much easier to continue.
Fishing with sharkchum at his seminar got you the basics and all you need is good day and it will lead to many more.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Guns 1971

I agree with S/S. keep at it and it will happen sooner than later. Every time you go try different things and sooner or later you will figure out what it takes to produce consistently. One of the biggest things that I have learned over my 40 years of surf fishing is to use fresh bait and especially crab. Make sure it's alive before you use it. I'm sure Sharkchum gave you the right information so just give it time. Good luck


----------

